# DUW my boys and girls



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Mama









































Girls(alex and sisters)

































































































Sable








































_____________________________________

Adonis








































WHEN HE WAS LITTLE!









Asdis








































































As a little thing









Bailey








































LITTLE!









Nigel
























:wink5:
































ATTACK!








LOL i love this face








SO LITTLE









LOUIE
































































what did you say?








I picked him up and he looked so confused 

















The smeeze duo








I don't think you can show that in a PG forum!!
















































BUTT!!!!!


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

they're all so gorgeous


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you! They all have great personalities too!


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Such a charming group!

I wish mine would let me get pics like that, lol.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Awww...they all look so sweet, what cuties!


----------

